# jogl ins system einbinden



## SyncMaster (24. Jun 2009)

hi,
ich fang grad an mit java lernen hab ein paar grundlegende Erfahrungen damit,würde aber trotzdem gerne wissen wie man die .jar datei einbindet

danke schon im voraus
mfg SyncMaster


----------



## Marco13 (24. Jun 2009)

Entweder per Hand in den CLASSPATH schreiben, oder in der IDE auswählen - z.B. bei Eclipse "Project properites" -> "Java build path" -> "Libraries"...


----------



## SyncMaster (25. Jun 2009)

naja da ich kein eclipse benutze würde ich gerne wissen wie man es mit dem classpath macht 
hab hier ne seite gefunden in der es beschrieben steht wie man die .dll und .jar datein einfügen muss
das hab ich wie beschreiben gemacht und dann mit dem hello world in jogl getestet:

```
import net.java.games.jogl.*;

public class HelloWorld {
  public static void main (String args[]) {
    try {
      System.loadLibrary("jogl");
      System.out.println("Hello World! (The native libraries are installed.)");
      GLCapabilities caps = new GLCapabilities();
      System.out.println("Hello JOGL! (The jar appears to be available.)");
    } catch (Exception e) {
      System.out.println(e);
    }
  }
}
```
aber dann kommen diese fehler :
--------------------Configuration: <Default>--------------------
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Maria\Eigene Dateien\JCreator LE\MyProjects\HelloWorld.java:1: package net.java.games.jogl does not exist
import net.java.games.jogl.*;
^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Maria\Eigene Dateien\JCreator LE\MyProjects\HelloWorld.java:8: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class GLCapabilities
location: class HelloWorld
      GLCapabilities caps = new GLCapabilities();
      ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Maria\Eigene Dateien\JCreator LE\MyProjects\HelloWorld.java:8: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class GLCapabilities
location: class HelloWorld
      GLCapabilities caps = new GLCapabilities();
                                ^
3 errors

Process completed.


----------



## Marco13 (26. Jun 2009)

Entweder hast du eine alte JOGL-Version oder ein altes Tutorial: GLCapabilities (JOGL, NativeWindow and NEWT APIs) liegt in javax.media.opengl ... (Anfangs war JOGL eine externe Bibliothek, inzwischen ist sie richtig mit Java verdrahtet - kann sein dass sich dein Codeschnipsel nicht auf die ganz alte Version bezieht...)


----------

